# Fotos de nuvens e efeitos das chuvas (25/05)



## Fernando_ (30 Mai 2007 às 13:16)

Bom dia!

Com muita demora  , mostro algumas fotos de nuvens da semana anterior no sul da província de Madrid e na província de Toledo

Mi viagem  







Apesar de que a semana anterior foi de muitas trovoadas em Espanha, o dia que escolhí para tirar fotografias, por desgraça, nao tive trovoadas, só chuva.






Alguns mammatus































Algumas estradas fechadas ou com problemas






Os campos encharcados, um mes de maio muito humido






Os efeitos positivos das chuvas e trovoadas: o rio Tejo recupera "saúde" e caudal











Em Toledo, inundou tramos de ribeira e zonas de de jardim.











E boas noticias também para as barragens






E a produçao hidroelétrica






Cumprimentos!


----------



## Dan (30 Mai 2007 às 13:26)

Boa reportagem  

Bonitas fotos de Toledo.



Fernando_ disse:


>


----------



## mocha (30 Mai 2007 às 16:14)

boa reportagem Fernando, concordo com o Dan , belas fotos de Toledo
gracias


----------



## Rog (31 Mai 2007 às 09:51)

Belas fotos Fernando_.


----------

